# برنامج تحويل اخر اصدار Autocad To Pdf



## ##احمد هندسة## (29 أبريل 2008)

مفاجأة الى اخواني المهندسين 
برنامج تحويل المخططات الاوتوكاد الى اكروبات DWG2PDF اخر اصدار 
البرنامج له مزايا تحفة 
حمل البرنامج من هذا الرابط

http://www.autodwg.com/pdf/DWG2pdf.EXE

ورقم التسجيل هو
REGISTRATION CODE: 842bdad2db8b9fcdf3e7808612

وبالعافية عليكم


----------



## abosalah1 (29 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mr_bnsf (29 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## اسلام امبابي (29 أبريل 2008)

مشكور يا اخي وجاري التحميل


----------



## فادي مكارم (4 سبتمبر 2008)

thank you very much man


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (4 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً لك ومجهودك رائع......تقبل تحياتي


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (4 سبتمبر 2008)

ممكن لو سمحت لمحة مختصرة عن طريقة عمله......في خلل ما عندي وليس في البرنامج


----------



## المجاز (4 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير وتقبل الله منا صالح الاعمال


----------



## إسلام علي (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## أبو جمانة المصري (4 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ممكن برنامج يحول من الاكروبات الى الكاد
وشكرا


----------



## احمدالباشاوي (4 سبتمبر 2008)

merci beaucoup jazaka laho khair


----------



## عمرزيبق (15 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير وحملنا البرنامج بس كود التسجيل ما ظبط ليش؟


----------



## خالدمحممد (28 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## makzoom (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## محمد العطفي (9 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## عمررر (9 يناير 2012)

عمرزيبق قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير وحملنا البرنامج بس كود التسجيل ما ظبط ليش؟



+1


----------



## مهندسة انشائية (4 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## jirar (5 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## bboumediene (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mina rida (18 يونيو 2012)

سيدى الفاضل
لكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير على حسن إهتمامكم
لقد قمت بتحميل البرنامج وعند قيامى بتحويل الملفات الأتوكاد فى آخر خطوه يطلب الإيميل ورقم كود التفعيل ولكن للآسف لايقبل الرقم
فهل مدة صلاحية الرنامج 14 يوم فقط أم هناك طريقة أخرى لفتحه؟ مع العلم بأن البرنامج شغال ولكنه مع عملية التحويل يظهر دائما هذه الجملة باللون الأحمر دلالة على عدم قبول كود التفعيل(AutoDWG DWG to PDF Converter the note and watermark will be removed.
وجزاكم الله كل خير وسامحونى أثقلت عليكم


----------



## eng1989 (19 يونيو 2012)

جزاك ربي خيرا يا هندسة​


----------



## حمودي المعماري (11 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ...................... وعاشت ايدك


----------



## samsara (11 ديسمبر 2012)

جميل


----------



## abduh001 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الرابط جديد ورقم الكود قدييييييييييمم
ارجو التحري


----------



## Hind Aldoory (11 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير ولكن اعتقد ان رقم الكود قديم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## SAMEH_BAHAA (11 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## civil.85 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

جاري التحميل..

جزاك الله خيرا..


----------



## باسندوة (12 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوووور


----------



## مأمون عبيد الياسين (5 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamed morsy atti (23 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
ألف ألف ألف شكر


----------



## أحمد أيوب جاب الله (20 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## سائد العورتاني (20 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ولكن اخي يمكن عمل طابعه وهميه داخل الاتوكاد وتحويل المخطط بشكل مباشر الى pdf
واكرر شكري لك


----------



## م/عمارالقميش (4 سبتمبر 2014)

Solution for PDF to DWG/DXF Conversion


----------



## عبد القدوس الجزائري (6 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم

الكثير من المهندسين يسئلون عن مثل هذا البرنامج 

جزاك الله خيرا 

يجب ان يبقى الموضوع ظاهرا على الاقل لفترة 

وفقكم الله ​


----------

